# My current litter



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is the mom







here is the dad







and the babies





















they are 8 days old :mrgreen:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are there only 2 in the litter? Be aware that the babies look dirty, it might be a sign that the mom isn't taking good care of them.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ya there is only 2 and ok i will keep watch on them :mrgreen:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Is that poo stuck in their fur? Or are you using a very dusty bedding?


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

i am using carefresh bedding and mamma had wet tail it is getting better


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Cute babies! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh good, glad to hear the mom is getting better... maybe she'll give her babies a good washing!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

I just checked the babies they are cleaner :mrgreen: so happy!!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

